# squash canned in cubes



## squshnut (Sep 5, 2011)

How do you use squash canned in cubes. When I did it it way too watery to use for pies.


----------



## BlestByTheBest_316 (Mar 8, 2012)

I use it in a casserole. Mix can of cream of mushroom or chic soup with half a soup can of milk, salt, pepper. Add a box of stuffing-reserve some for last 5 minutes of baking for crispy crust. Add drained squash and stir gently and very little. Bake 350 for app 25 min add reserve stuffing bake another 5.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I also use them in casseroles ...


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

I wonder if you were to dry raw pack if the squash wouldn't make it's own liquid during the canning?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I tried it a while back with zucchini and yellow crookneck, sometimes it made enough liquid to cover the contents of the jars and sometimes it didn't. Dont know why it wasn't consistent one way or the other, never followed up on it.



Tank_Girl said:


> I wonder if you were to dry raw pack if the squash wouldn't make it's own liquid during the canning?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I can pumpkin and still use it in pies. You need to let it sit in a colander to drain for a bit.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll be canning squash (yellow and zucchini) this year. I love to use squash when I'm making pork roast. I guess I'd just have to add it for the last half hour or so to heat up - if already canned. For now, I put it in about 3 hours before dinner. Thanks for the idea!


----------

